# New User from Edmonton.ab.ca



## C. Clayton (Aug 19, 2016)

Hello,

I'm Colin.  Not a hobbyist machinist yet, but am very interested in it.  Wondering if it would make a good hobby for me.  I have been scouring YouTube watching machining videos from users Frank Hoose and Clickspring.
I am primarily interested in small scale machining.  I have no tools, yet but hopefully can set up a shop when I move in the near future.
Because of those YouTube videos I have an interest in SEIG hardware and Sherline as a starting point.  It seems that Seig makes the majority of  lathes for a lot of retailers.
I will probably be reading the threads regarding what tools you members have.

Thanks!


----------



## Janger (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey good stuff and welcome to the forum. Check out the links section too - more videos and info on machining.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Aug 19, 2016)

Welcome! For sure, many of us have made public our setups!

Looking forward to helping you get started.

JW


----------



## Tom Kitta (Sep 8, 2016)

Check out auction in Edmonton this week - on the Sep 15th. They have a small RF31 Mill drill. Should go cheap and get you started.

maauctions.com


----------



## John Conroy (Sep 9, 2016)

Hey Colin I live in St Albert. If you want to try out a lathe or mill be for you buy you are welcome.to try out mine


----------



## C. Clayton (Sep 12, 2016)

John Conroy said:


> Hey Colin I live in St Albert. If you want to try out a lathe or mill be for you buy you are welcome.to try out mine



That is an awesome offer.  I would like to check out your shop to see what kinds of tools one should have at a minimum to start.
Did you post any shop pics to the forum?  I will scout and see after I finish this reply.

Again.. Thanks!

Colin


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 13, 2016)

C. Clayton said:


> That is an awesome offer.  I would like to check out your shop to see what kinds of tools one should have at a minimum to start.
> Did you post any shop pics to the forum?  I will scout and see after I finish this reply.
> 
> Again.. Thanks!
> ...


Colin - if you are researching SEIG stuff you probably already know this, but there is a great virtual tour of their factory here.

Welcome aboard.


----------

